# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting New Render.

## mojoe

Hi everyone
I'm having my house newly rendered in January, Ive been researching what type of paint to use ,and also wondering weather to roll it on or spray it on. trying to get the pros and cons of spraying to see if its worth-it. anyone heard of keim paints? I've never heard of it before.Apparently you don't need to apply a sealer,Has anybody used this paint before,, and if so can you recommend it.  
cheers Moe

----------


## Strom

I cant comment on "keim paints" as We Have never used them..
But am more than happy with the performance of both Dulux Weathershield & Solver Duraguard.. 
Both these paints also don't require priming when painting render.. 
And roll would be your best application method..
We find rolling render helps push the paint deep into the pours and gets a really strong bond.. 
Also allow the render to cure properly before painting..
And chase the shade when painting in summer.. 
goodluck..  :2thumbsup:

----------


## keepontruckin

Use a medium nap woolen roller sleeve. You'll have to apply 3 coats. Apply the first coat with a 95% paint mix with 5% water. The first coat is the sealer coat. The water thins the paint out and helps get into crevices. The second and third coat I would substitute the water for acrylic paint conditioner only if it is a warm day above 22 degress in the shade. If it is a cool day don't worry about the paint conditioners. The conditioner stops the paint drying quickly, which stops roller streak marks.
Apply a generous amount of paint to the surface and don't try to over stretch the paint as it will dry and be really streaky.

----------


## clear

hey, ive recently had my house rendered and i painted it myself with a great result.
first i used a dulux primer called acra tex. this was only one coat. Then for my coloured paint i used a paint called granosite, which i got through the dulux provider too. it seems alot thicker than normal paint but it never flakes or peels. I needed two coats of this. At the same time i did this, my father had his house done and gave his first coloured coat a go with the spray unit. it was a big fail. it left huge streaks so he rolled his second coat on with wool rollers and it is now perfect. everything i used was recommended by dulux, and also my brother who is a pro renderer. hope this helps

----------


## boo

Hi Guys, 
For a medium coarse sand finish, is there a particular type of paint to use? Or does it need a texture finish?

----------


## cbrown

Hi Moe joe,
I hope your house painting went well.
I have a problem. I have rendered and painted a new concrete filled retaining wall and white lime like stains are appearing at some of the covered mortar beds.
What is the best remedy?
C Brown

----------

